# Scottsdale March 11-18



## bocamike (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking for Scottsdale area March 11-18
Thanks Mike


----------



## sherstrut (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello, how big of a unit do you need? I own at Holiday Inn Club Vacations Scottsdale Resort.  If you are not familiar with the resort, you can log onto the HICV website to see it.  It is very nice.


----------



## bocamike (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi sherstrut
Prefer 2 bedroom but a one bedroom could work as long as its decent size.
Thanks Mike


----------



## sherstrut (Jan 30, 2017)

I will let you know later this evening if I can reserve something for you.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Jan 31, 2017)

bocamike said:


> Looking for Scottsdale area March 11-18
> Thanks Mike


I have a one bedroom sleeps 4 at los Abrigados resort and spa available  700 for the week


----------



## bocamike (Feb 2, 2017)

Joannelitt2 said:


> I have a one bedroom sleeps 4 at los Abrigados resort and spa available  700 for the week


Isn't that in Sedona? Looking in the Scottsdale/Phoenix area


----------



## bocamike (Feb 8, 2017)

Still looking Scottsdale/Phoenix area


----------

